

Facebook introducing GIFs in some pages and posts - kitwalker12
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/facebook-gif-ads/

======
kitwalker12
can their reluctance be because of things like this
[https://github.com/videlalvaro/gifsockets](https://github.com/videlalvaro/gifsockets)

